# Guide: CPU Temperature Sidebar Gadget



## Emmanuel

Hey everyone, monitoring temperatures on the sidebar isn't something new. However I prefer using software that leave very little footprint in the background. Everyone knows Real Temp and everyone probably knew Core Temp for the 65nm era. Anyways, the only problem with Core Temp is that it has it's TJunction set 10c too high for 45nm CPUs, therefore it always reports temperatures 10c degree higher than Real Temp.
Sadly, Real Temp doesn't have a sidebar gadget, but Core Temp does:
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/AddOns/CoreTempGadget.zip

You'll need Core Temp running in the background, as you can see I have it set to start with Windows, and to remain minimized to the system tray; you can play around the settings if you want the Core Temp logo only in the system tray and not your core temperatures. Core Temp only uses 2MB of your RAM, 0% CPU usage; that's low footprint!

The only problem now is that temperatures always show 10c higher, of course it's not hard to remember to substract 10c all the time; but for people who wants things to look perfect, I found a fix that I didn't find online when I looked for it.

The screenshot explains exactly what to do. In the screenshot you'll see that the temperatures are a little off, like 2c compared to Real Temp, however 98% of the time they report exactly the same temperatures and probably under full load they'll read temps more accurately; you can always play around the TJunction offset to match your Real Temp temperature.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Has anyone found an update to this? Or possibly a different sidebar gadget? I would love to have a sidbar CPU temp meter, that was accurate.


----------



## SgtHop

I do believe that is accurate. You just have to know your TJMax and set CoreTemp accordingly.


----------



## Demented

On Win 7, and I believe Vista as well, Everest works best for me.

You can set up Everest to display as little, or as much info as you want, and edit the titles of items displayed. AFAIK, it's exactly the same temp I get from RealTemp.

EDIT:








It's a bit hard to see the Everest sidebar thing, and RealTemp doesn't update as often as Everest, but the temps are the same.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

I always wondered why it needed to know your tjmax just to tell you accurate temps. I mean shouldn't you just _know_ your tjmax, and it tells you whatever temp you are currently running at?


----------



## marsey99

it gets a -reading which is how far from the TJmax so it needs to know where 0 is to work out the right temp.

im an everest user too, such a great app as its does so much


----------



## PhotonFanatic

So it only needs to know you tjmax, so it can tell you how far away from it you are?

Also marsey99, what OS is that in your sig?


----------



## Bennylava

Yeah it sounds kinda weird. I'm not sure how much I would trust it.


----------



## JrockMOD

is there a way to have core temp running on the sidebar without having the actual coretemp program running? I hate it always being in my taskbar...


----------



## JrockMOD

I can't even hide it lol


----------



## PhotonFanatic

I don't think its all that great. Someone needs to write one that is an all-in-one, that doesn't require coretemp or realtemp (or whatever) to be running for it to function.

Also, to me, inputing a temperature for it to go off of, could only lead to in inaccuracies. If you input a temp, it will forever judge that to be the tjmax. While it may be the correct tjmax, that doesn't necessarily mean that you would be getting the correct temps.

Just cause my tjmax is 73c doesn't mean that my temp is 35c. See what I mean?


----------

